# So when will we get update 7.1?



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

I noticed on the Tivo linux url, that the latest is 7.1, do you think we will get this update eventually?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

No.

Standalone TiVos and DirecTV receivers with TiVo are not the same. 6.x is most likely the last update the D-TiVos will see and as someone whose running 7.3.1 on a S2 standalone TiVo all I can say is "Thank God!". Just do a search on the TiVo Community Forums about the slowness of 7.3.1 and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

7.3.1 works fine on My SA S2.

If It meant that DTV was renewing their Tivo association and it enabled the networking features, I would love it on my DTivo.

But it won't happen.

Thank goodness for hacks.

ApK


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

LOL. I think 6.3 is the end of the road. Still not bad if my unit can go another 3-4 years. Dont see any reason to replace or modify to keep my wife happy. If HD goes away via MPEG2 via sat, wont matter as she watches mostly HD LIL OTA and SD stuff.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I was very surprised that we got updated to v6.3. I think that's the end of the road for DirecTV's Tivo-based DVRs.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I was very surprised that we got updated to v6.3. I think that's the end of the road for DirecTV's Tivo-based DVRs.


I agree with you...


----------



## wkearney99 (Nov 30, 2006)

Especially since the 6.3 version of software for the HR10-250 has had all traces of MRV and HMO removed from it's code. At least for the SD units you could simply hack a few things and get MRV and HMO working; the code was there, just inactive. But now they've ripped it out of the software entirely, so there's no chance of simply enabling it again.

This is bad news and a sure sign we'll drop DirecTV in the near future. Their house-brand DVRs are garbage and their abuse of the customers as beta test guinea pigs is ridiculous.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

wkearney99 said:


> This is bad news and a sure sign we'll drop DirecTV in the near future.


You are aware that TiVo-to-Go and MRV are not functional on the S3 TiVos, right?


----------



## wkearney99 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, damned shame too. 

I'm less interested in TTG than MRV. Mainly because the wife likes being able to record things on "her" Tivo and watch them occasionally on the Tivo in the home theatre. This makes me happy in that it doesn't clog up the other Tivo with her selections and vice-versa.

But at least leaving DirecTV would free us up from being held entirely hostage. At least then we'd be able to use the Tivo unit with other services should we want to switch. With the DirecTV gear you're stuck with it.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

MRV and HMO have never been present in the code for the HDTivo so I wasn't surprised to see it missing in 6.3a. The software for the HDTivo has always been developed separately from the other Tivo platforms and has never shared the same baseline software or features as a result. Actually, the code for HMO is reported to be there in 6.3a but most of the code for MRV is missing.

Who can say for sure that 6.3x will be the end of any HDTivo OS upgrades? Nobody ever expected to see 6.3 so it's anybody's guess at this point. Tivo is under contract with DTV to provide support for the next three years so it's quite possible that they may still have a few new features they haven't unveiled yet. We'll just have to wait and see how it all plays out.


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

MRV code may be missing from 6.3/6.3a, but HMO is not -- and neither is HME.


----------

